# Where is the belly buddies / weight loss section?



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi all,

I may be being a bit   here,

but can anyone tell me where to find a weight loss support thread

thanks.

Imogen.x.

oh, PS, also need to know how not to eat, when you are hungry?


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

The weight loss section is restricted viewing but you can ask for access to it here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54750.420

As for the not eating when hungry....hmm, have you tried drinking a glass of water instead? Or make sure you have healthy snacks to hand like fruit and veg so to snack on those instead of fattening stuff?  It occasionally works for me.

C~x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Have you managed to get access hun? If not I can ask for you..let me know. 

I have done the Cambridge diet for the last few wks and I would highly recommend it as once you start releasing ketones you don't feel hungry .. and I love the soups they do as they don't taste any different to me to normal soup.. so don't feel really on a diet..and really look forward to weigh in every week..

Cat x


----------

